# How can i stop my cat from demanding food all the time?



## MicRighteousFan (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi there, my British short haired cat demands food regularly, how can i discipline the cat to stop demanding food from me, i feed her twice a day with cat meat pouches with dried biscuits in between?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Make sure you are feeding her enough. How old is she? How much does she weigh? Is she a good weight?

Feed her more often. Feed on a schedule of three or even four meals a day. However much she is getting, divide it into three (or four) meals a day instead of two meals. She doesn't need the dry food, just feed canned food.

And make sure you play with her enough. It may be she is more bored than hungry.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

How much are you feeding? and what foods are you feeding?

Obviously she'll be hungry if she's not getting enough.
Twice a day sounds like too few meals imo, I'd go to 3 or 4 if you can.

Low quality food will not nourish her. Consider improving the quality of what you feed her. Meals of raw meat will satisfy her hunger for far longer as they'll provide the best nutrition. Pre-mix supplement powders like Felini Complete make it easy to feed raw meat without risking missing out on any vitamins or minerals. 

Dry food is not healthy for any cat. Most are bulked out with indigestible cereals, all risk dehydrating the cat. Cats can gain weight eating dry food containing unnecessary carbs whilst still feeling hungry because they may be chronically short of the protein they need, and keeping a cats weight down on low-quality cat food can lead to malnutrition. Cats need high protein meals.

A cat who constantly demands food is most likely in some kind of need. Please let us know what you're feeding, and how much.


----------



## MicRighteousFan (Mar 10, 2013)

CoCoTrio said:


> How much are you feeding? and what foods are you feeding?
> 
> Obviously she'll be hungry if she's not getting enough.
> Twice a day sounds like too few meals imo, I'd go to 3 or 4 if you can.
> ...


I am feeding her the whole 100g Felix pouch every meal and i do this twice a day, in the morning and the evening. I was feeding her IAMS dried biscuits in between but you both said that she don't need the biscuits so this is going to have to change. Do you recommend me to get the canned food and to divide the food to 3-4 meals a day?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

For sure 200g of Felix per day does not seem like enough food, and not good enough food either. 

The feeding instructions for Felix As Good As It Looks pouches is for 3 x 100g pouches per day for a 4kg cat. The food contains sugar. :thumbdown:

I would ditch the dry food altogether, and ditch the Felix too. You can give your cat a much healthier happier life by feeding better quality food, and she won't be suffering hunger pangs all the time.

If you can order online you can stock up with good quality canned food from Zooplus and/or The Happy Kitty Company. Order £25 or so at one time and get free delivery. If you prefer to shop locally you can try Butchers Classic which is cheap, but cereal-free. Feed up to a whole 400g can per day. If you can give 4 x 100g meals of Butchers (or even better Bozita, Macs or similar from online) your cat will be so happy. 

If you want to get hold of some Felini Complete powder you can treat your cat to raw meat, which is best of all. I got some bargain beef for £2/kg last week, and a 4kg cat will only need 120g or so of raw meat per day, so it can be cheap.

Hope this helps. Don't let her go hungry, and keep her off the sugar! Think of the dental health issue too. Raw meat is great for chewing, and that'll help keep her teeth clean.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If your cat is younger than 2.5 yrs old she is still growing. Whenever a growing cat has a growth spurt she needs extra food (protein). Some growing cats need as much as 400 grams a day. 

If she is a fully grown adult, then 250 grams a day of a high protein food is probably about right for her. Divide into 3 or 4 meals a day as others have said. Some cats need to eat more frequently than twice a day or they get too much acid in their tummies which gives them a painful burning sensation.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

chillminx said:


> If she is a fully grown adult, then 250 grams a day of a high protein food is probably about right for her.


Fair enough, depending on the size of the cat. With Butchers and Bozita our 5kg adult can easily get through a whole 400g can per day, but with Macs and A. Carny it's more like 300g.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CoCoTrio said:


> Fair enough, depending on the size of the cat. With Butchers and Bozita our 5kg adult can easily get through a whole 400g can per day, but with Macs and A. Carny it's more like 300g.


CCT - with Butchers being a high percentage of jelly I can imagine a cat might eat a lot more of it than some makes. Bozita is a more filling food though......

I suppose I was basing my 250 gms per day on dense foods such as Grau, OmNomNom or Feringa. My two 6 kg 4 year old boys don't usually eat more than 250 gms a day. But I am sure it depends on the individual metabolism, and if you have a very active cat with a fast acting metabolism 300g or 400g would be fine.

The OP may have a cat with a very fast metabolism I would definitely advise feeding her more (if she is not overweight) as it sounds very much as though she is hungry a lot of the time, bless her.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh yes Butchers is very jelly!  
Bozita's a funny one. The feeding recommendations are for quite a lot more per day than other foods - 500g for 5kg! It's certainly the one he likes to eats lots of, much more than Grau and Macs. I always thought it was just extra-yummy. 
Maybe he is a fast-metabolism, he's not really satisfied with 3% bodyweight in raw, always looking hopeful for another little snack, just until dinner-time.


----------



## MicRighteousFan (Mar 10, 2013)

CoCoTrio said:


> For sure 200g of Felix per day does not seem like enough food, and not good enough food either.
> 
> The feeding instructions for Felix As Good As It Looks pouches is for 3 x 100g pouches per day for a 4kg cat. The food contains sugar. :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


I don't think it particularly matters on what brand of food the cat has but I have done this as a routine for three years and she seems fine. Susie has been brought up on Felix and as soon as you introduce "high quality" products they get used to them, so it costs you a fortune in feeding them and you end up spending more on the cat food than you would with your own diet.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MicRighteousFan said:


> I don't think it particularly matters on what brand of food the cat has but I have done this as a routine for three years and she seems fine. Susie has been brought up on Felix and as soon as you introduce "high quality" products they get used to them, so it costs you a fortune in feeding them and you end up spending more on the cat food than you would with your own diet.


Obviously she isn't "fine" because you are here asking for help, right?

While certainly most wets are better than any dry, the quality most assuredly does matter. As has been mentioned you are feeding a food that contains SUGAR. Cats were never meant to eat sugar. Not only does it cause diabetes, it causes HUNGER.

Your cat is hungry all the time because the food is lacking in the things her body needs to thrive and be satisfied, and contains things that will make her want to eat more than she needs..

Feeding a higher quality more species appropriate food will not cost you more money, and may even save you money. Your cat will need less because she will be satisfied, because she will be getting the nutrients she needs.

And you'll save on those vet bills too, when the health problems start, from eating a food that is not appropriate for an obligate carnivore.

Cats need a diet that is high in meat protein, and some fat, low or no fiber, low or no carbohydrates, including sugar, no grains, and they don't need fruits and veggies either.

So, the answer to your original question remains: *feed her a better more species appropriate diet.*


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MicRighteousFan said:


> I don't think it particularly matters on what brand of food the cat has but I have done this as a routine for three years and she seems fine. Susie has been brought up on Felix and as soon as you introduce "high quality" products they get used to them, so it costs you a fortune in feeding them and you end up spending more on the cat food than you would with your own diet.


But as Lorilu says, your cat is NOT fine - you have told us she is always hungry! It is evident she needs a higher protein diet & better-balanced food than Felix.

Buying cat food in pouches is always more expensive than buying it in cans, because you are paying the manufacturers for the "convenience". So it can never be the most economical way to feed a cat.

If you buy in bulk from Zooplus or The Happy Kitty Company I promise you won't spend any more money, but will be feeding a better quality diet and will have a more content cat.

Mac's | The Happy Kitty Company

400 gram size of Macs is only £1.27, 800 gram size is only £2.15. If you decant contents of can into plastic storage container and store in fridge, the large size should last 2 days.

From Zooplus some very reasonably priced good quality cat foods:

Reviews, Tests of Animonda Carny Adult Mixed Saver Pack 12 x 400g

Reviews, Tests of Bozita Canned Food Saver Pack 20 x 410g

This one is even cheaper, and still higher protein content than Felix:

Smilla Poultry Pots Saver Pack 24 x 400g | Great deals at zooplus!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

MicRighteousFan said:


> as soon as you introduce "high quality" products they get used to them, so it costs you a fortune in feeding them and you end up spending more on the cat food than you would with your own diet.


My girls are raw fed and I certainly don't feed myself for £1 per day :001_tt2:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Could be worms? Just sayin`.....
If you can`t afford to feed a good quality processed food you might find making your own is cheaper?


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Quality pet food has a far higher meat content than 'cheaper' brands from the supermarkets and most pet stores.

Always check the percentage of ingredients on labels, be it for pets or human, you only get what you pay for


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Best to let this thread die IMHO.


----------



## Kateeeeeeecat (Nov 21, 2013)

Actually, all these people saying cut dry food out are wrong. Most vets actually recommend a dry food diet!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I think that we should *definitely* follow Satori's suggestion with this thread. I see trouble if we don't.:thumbdown:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Kateeeeeeecat said:


> Actually, all these people saying cut dry food out are wrong. Most vets actually recommend a dry food diet!


Sorry Forester, I can't let that go! 

Kate -- It's a fact that whilst training to become a vet only about half a day's training is provided in pet nutrition. The training is usually heavily sponsored by Pet Food Manufacturers, who like selling dry food because of the huge profits, and the relatively low overheads.

Manufacturers also give vets very good rates of discount if they buy dry food from them (to sell to pet owners), so vets make good money and so do the manufacturers, and everyone's happy (apart from the customer and their cats).

You do the maths!


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Way to go CM.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Sorry Forester, I can't let that go!
> 
> Kate -- It's a fact that whilst training to become a vet only about half a day's training is provided in pet nutrition. The training is usually heavily sponsored by Pet Food Manufacturers, who like selling dry food because of the huge profits, and the relatively low overheads.
> 
> ...


I quite understand CM. You can always be relied upon to give a well balanced opinion. My concern was that this thread might be descending into becoming a " glorified bunfight" rather than the well informed , and balanced debate which is usual for this forum.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Butchers Classic is much cheaper than Felix and without all the nasty fillers which can upset some cats stomachs and ruin their teeth......


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Can I just say I had the same problem with my latest rescue cat. She was demanding food all the time and every time I went in the kitchen she was storming in after me nearly knocking me over. 
I changed her from Kitekat as she had the runs and really stinky poo and tried Hi life. This stopped the poo issues but not the constant hunger. 
So I took the advice on this thread and tried the Animonda Carny from Zooplus and the difference is amazing. 
She seems to be much fuller and is no longer harassing me for food constantly. Also because it's not too expensive and more filling, I can afford to feed both my cats on it so they are both now having decent quality food. No poo issues either ! :thumbup:
So, to the thread starter, please do consider the advice here. A lot of the members on here do know their stuff when it comes to food (no doubt been there done that) so give it a go


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

chillminx said:


> Sorry Forester, I can't let that go!
> 
> Kate -- It's a fact that whilst training to become a vet only about half a day's training is provided in pet nutrition. The training is usually heavily sponsored by Pet Food Manufacturers, who like selling dry food because of the huge profits, and the relatively low overheads.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^^^^^^^

Most vets don't know squat about nutrition.


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried this range of Bozita?
Bozita Moist Cat Food: great bargains at zooplus: Bozita Chunks in Jelly 6 x 370g
I'm slightly worried that I see 4% in the lists of ingredients for it so I don't want to buy it if it is similar to the supermarket rubbish.
Mine are currently on Animonda Carny but I just wanted to rotate it with a similar quality food to stop them getting bored.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks good, low carbs according to the ScheyderWeb cat food nutrition calculator


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Lorilu that's a useful calculator.
On a separate note, do you or anyone else know how I can add the ticker thingy to my signature? I've created it but don't know how to get it to show here?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Bozita chunks - I've tried this. Three cats ate it and were fine. One had terrible dire rear with it (he does have sensitive tummy). So I'd say only if cats don't have tummy/digestive problems. I think it has high offal content, that might be why Ben had problems with it.

Sorry, useless on pics and sigs!


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I gave my pair some of these chunks this morning and they wolfed it all down. Am a bit wary though as Diz had runny poo issues with previous foods so will see how this goes. They don't seem to like the Bozita tins at all so will keep them on the Carny if the chunks cause problems.


----------

